# Dying in Ice!



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

This is the exact reason why i dont go to the Poconos anymore. Head to upstate NY (only an extra hour drive) or VT.


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

You may want to put a 88* on the side edge. Its best for icey conditions but it will cause you to catch an edge more often especially if your just learning to link turns.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

hmm... ok well glad to know i'm not the only one with this problem... but i don't think i want to drive an extra hour (i sometimes try and go right after work from Philly). Besides, we're east coasters, we gotta learn how to deal with this (slightly terrifying) condition.

I am still just learning to link turns, so not sure if i should put my edge at 88* that. to be honest, i don't even know what it is now (whatever the 2008-2009 Arbor Formula comes with haha)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

First get a helmet and magnetraction to help prevent death.

Secondly, is more about riding light or using a light touch...which is probably hard for a newb.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Helmet is a good idea. I don't really want to shell out for a new board with magnatraction, as I just bought one like last month. Good to know it helps though, so if i ever buy a new board, i'll look into it (of course by that time ,there will be some newer technology)

Is it possible to maintain a decent speed without constantly braking? Is ice just something you learn to do over time?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

your board is still brand new so the edges should be fine.When u see an ice patch, do not try to stop or turn on it. this will cuz u to wipe out. Simply put ur board on a "SLIGHT" edge and just ride over it gently. if u want to go fast then go to the side of the trail where all the snow is kicked to and over there u can link turns or stop etc.

Dont do anything to ur edges just yet. Just keep them sharp without putting any bevels on them. The more of a bevel u put, the more unforgiving the board will be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks! I actually have the opposite problem. I feel like i'm going TOO fast, and need to constantly brake. Maybe i just need to suck it up and go faster than I feel comfortable doing. Problem with a lot of these trails too is that by the time the sun goes down, the entire thing is ice, not just a patch.

I heard some of the instructors talking to each other, and they were saying that one particular black diamond trail was probably the safest out of any of them that night (of course, it was closed off because they were doing races or something).


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah I agree with what the others have said so far. Don't try to break too hard, it will make it harder to control. I feel your pain, I live on the ICE coast as well. A good trick is to try to ride the side of the trail because if there is any snow, that's where it will be. Be careful though, a few weeks ago I almost got killed because I was riding the edge and a little kid ran into me and I went straight off and into the trees.

Edit: I just saw that Mr. Polonia already suggested the same thing.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Black diamonds are always the best because most people stick to greens and blues and thats why theyre usually icey the most. 
when u look at new riders, all they do at first is "push" the fresh snow to the side because they are constantly braking and on the sides is where i find the safest place to go on if i encounter this.

Going faster on ice is not the way to go. What if ur hauling ass on an icey trail and all of a sudden some kid cuts you off? U have to way of braking in time.

Go easy over ice and take it slow.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mr. Polonia said:


> Black diamonds are always the best


Ah Mr P, perhaps in Brooklyn, but black runs at the local hill are not even groomed on some ice days...cause the cats can't make it up and down. We do have blue ice days and if the blacks, double blacks and beyond ropes are not groomed...only very foolish newbs attempt un-groomed on those days...they only do it once and understand why there are no folks riding those lines. Thus...are the black runs groomed?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> Thanks! I actually have the opposite problem. I feel like i'm going TOO fast, and need to constantly brake. Maybe i just need to suck it up and go faster than I feel comfortable doing.


No, that's the same thinking that gets people hurt in the park.

If you are going too fast, you need to scrub speed during your turns, or start turning at the top of the run instead of riding down a ways before you start. Riding a black diamond is not a good thing either if you really consider yourself an intermediate/beginner, there's many posts here about people riding the blacks when they shouldn't be and getting in more experienced riders way.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> there's many posts here about people riding the blacks when they shouldn't be and getting in more experienced riders way.


yup this is very true. that is actually my pep peeve.
black runs are meant for speed and not casual zig-zagging like u see on green trails.



wrathfuldeity said:


> Ah Mr P, perhaps in Brooklyn, but black runs at the local hill are not even groomed on some ice days...


hmmm thats a good point... i never really did any blacks when i started off. And when i started off, i always rode at Mt.creek or cameltoe. But once i progressed, i have always stuck to Vt, where the black are groomed.

I just find that the easier trails usually get icier faster than the harder ones becuase there r more beginners than inter/experts IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Good points all around. I never did a black diamond, because 

1. i don't feel comfortable enough yet
2. I don't want to get in any experienced people's way.

It's just good to know that this ice issue is common, and i didn't lose all of my skills in a few days haha. It probably also didn't help that all the black diamond riders decided they should ride on the green/blue trails since it was icy, so you have to dodge people racing down the trails while avoiding the little kid learning to ski up ahead.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds like you're still learning and getting comfortable with speed. As most said, unless you're comfortable with the speed then don't go so quick over the ice, especially if you don't know how to control it or slow down.

Magnetraction while being helpful is not the end solution. I find it amusing how many people say you need it for ice, you don't. It helps a lot in it, but learning how to control your board is the proper way to get around it. What I also find lacking from most people's gear is a gummy or diamond stone. I only get my board sharpened once a year or do it myself and use a gummy stone to get rid of any nicks and burrs that form from hitting the slopes. I would highly recommend getting one of those stones. Otherwise your edges are going to catch more often and your board will wander when you're not turning which is extremely inconvenient on flats trying to get to another trail.

Once I started using the gummy stone I realized it wasn't my lack of ability to stop the board from wandering or the edges from catching as often. Rather it was just improper maintenance on the board.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I had an extremely icy day last year. It was warm during the day and I went for a night session and the temps dropped way down. Conditions were just as you described. Maybe try turning more often to control you speed a bit more instead of breaking but it will be a good bit faster than a normal day.


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh, how much I appreciate Hokkaido so much. Never had a problem with ice over there. Never rode on ice before, but I would recommend not going fast and stay to the side where most of the snow gets pushed off to. Be careful. Ice seems like danger


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ahh more great advice from snowolf. As Ice Coast rider myself I tend to listen/look for the patches on the way up on the lift if possible. Also I try to slow down before hitting them and doing the turns slowly and not making any 'sharp' turns. Nothing worse than heading in too hard and just hearing a scrape followed by silence than slamming into the ground lol. 

Take your time, don't go too fast, initiate your turn slowly and not too sharp and you should be ok. Like others said see if you can find the snow stash on the sides but careful though, sometimes it's just chow on top of ice and you'll end up off course. Another reason not to be heading in too fast.


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

when I learned last year, I learned on straight ice. Im talking about a 3 inch thick layer of 'glass' (after freezing rain) with about 1-2 inches of man-made snow. I was doing fine turning, not falling etc (stopping was hard but If I had to stop I would slow down enough to sit down). When I went on snow a few days later, I kept busting my ass cuz my board was getting caught in the snow and i couldn't turn LOL ... so we have the opposite problem 

i was riding an oversized older board, kinda beat up ... is that why I kept busting my ass in snow? It was kinda frozen too, not good powder or anything.
I have a skate banana now... which has magnatraction. I havent gone boarding yet cuz theres no snow here (gay) but Im going this upcoming saturday. I can't wait to test this baby out <3


----------

